# Khoai Tây - Yêu Cầu Điều Kiện Ngoài Cảnh



## nguyễn huy thạc (14 Tháng tư 2016)

*Khoai tây - Yêu cầu điều kiện ngoài cảnh*​*
Đất và chất dinh dưỡng*

Đất và độ pH

Khoai tây là một loại cây trồng có thích nghi rộng đối với nhiều loại đất và độ pH. Tuy nhiên trồng khoai tây trên đất cát pha, đất phù sa ven sông và thịt nhẹ, tơi xốp, tầng canh tác dày, giàu chất dinh dưỡng thì chất lượng năng suất khoai tây sẽ cao. Đất trồng khoai tây phải xa khu công nghiệp, hầm mỏ, nguồn nước thải... Độ pH từ 5,5-7,5, tốt nhất là 6-6,5 sẽ thuận lợi cho khoai tây sinh trưởng.

Trong chế độ luân canh cây trồng, không được trồng cà chua, các cây trong họ cà trước khi trồng cây khoai tây. Nên luân canh khoai tây với các cây trồng khác như: lúa nước, hành, tỏi, bầu, bí, cây lấy sợi...​





​
Chất dinh dưỡng

Khoai tây là loại cây trồng có nhu cầu dinh dưỡng rất lớn đối với chất dinh dưỡng trong đất so với nhiều loại cây rau khác, là loại rau chịu phân bón. Vì khoai tây là cây trồng lấy củ, khối lượng thân lá lớn, năng suất cao.

Khi bón phân cho khoai tây cần dựa vào kết quả phân tích đất, hàm lượng chất dinh dưỡng trong thân củ, đặc tính của giống... như vậy mới làm tăng hiệu quả của công việc bón phân.

Khoai tây cần các nguyên tố đa lượng (N,P,K) và nguyên tố vi lượng như: mangan(Mn), Kẽm(Zn)... trong các thời kỳ sinh trưởng. Hoặc là dinh dưỡng pha dung dịch thủy canh dạng bột TC-Mobi nếu trồng theo phương pháp thủy canh






​
Nito(N):

-Đạm là yếu tố dinh dưỡng cơ bản, là thành phần chủ yếu của protein (đạm hữu cơ). Đạm thúc đẩy quá trình quang hợp của bộ lá. Đạm làm tăng hoạt động của mầm, thúc đẩy sự nảy mầm, là yếu tố có tính chất quyết định đối với năng suất. Nếu thừa hoặc thiếu đạm đều ảnh hưởng không tốt đến sinh trưởng và phát triển của cây.

-Nếu thừa đạm sẽ ức chế sự nẩy mầm, thân lá mềm yếu dễ bị sâu bệnh phá hoại. Đạm quá nhiều sẽ làm tăng chất nitrat (NO3) trong thân củ, gây độc hại cho sức khỏe con người, đồng thời làm giảm khả năng chịu bảo quản của khoai tây.

-Nếu thiếu đạm cây sẽ còi cọc, sinh trưởng kém, củ nhỏ, giảm số củ trong khóm, dẫn đến năng suất giảm.

-Thời kỳ bón, số lầm bón thúc đạm cũng ảnh hưởng tới năng suất khoai tây. Bón thúc sớm cho cây, bón thúc sau khi trồng 15-20 ngày và 30-35 ngày, chậm nhất là sau trồng 40 ngày. Bón muộn sau trồng 50 ngày sẽ giảm năng suất từ 60-70kg/1000m2.

-Số lần bón thúc từ 2-3 lần, tùy theo tình hình sinh trưởng của cây. Các dạng phân đạm đều làm năng suất tăng một cách rõ rệt, nhưng bón phân urê sẽ cho năng suất cao nhất.





​Phốt pho(P)

-Lân có tác dụng thúc đẩy sự sinh trưởng của cây, bón lân có tác dụng làm tăng số củ trong khóm, tăng khả năng chống chịu đối với sâu bệnh hại và rét.

-Lân còn có tác dụng xúc tiến sự ra hoa và quá trình hình thành củ.

-Khoai tây có nhu cầu lớn đối với lân ở thời kỳ nảy mầm và thời kỳ cây con. Nếu thiếu lân, thân lá phát triển không bình thường, lá có màu xanh tối hoặc màu rỉ đồng. Do đó dẫn đến năng suất và chất lượng củ giảm. Nếu bón phân quá nhiều (100kg lân nguyên chất/1000m2) sẽ ức chế sinh trưởng của rễ và ngọn.





​Kali(K)

-Trong 3 nguyên tố đa lượng (N,P,K) thì khoai tây cần nhiều kali nhiều nhất, gấp 2-5 lần so với lân và 1,5-2 lần so với đạm. Vai trò của kali đối với khoai tây được thể hiện rõ là: Làm tăng sự sinh trưởng bề mặt lá, kéo dài sự phát triển của tầng lá giữa và lá gốc. Do đó có quá trình thúc đẩy quang hợp của cây. Kali có tác dụng xúc tiến quá trình hình thành củ, vận chuyển các chất dinh dưỡng vào củ, góp phần làm tăng năng suất và tăng chất lượng củ.

-Mặt khác kali còn làm tăng khả năng chống chịu với điều kiện ngoại cảnh bất thuận và sâu bệnh hại. Tác dụng của kali phụ thuộc vào điều kiện thời tiết, đặc biết là độ ẩm. Khi thừa kali sẽ ức chế sự sinh trưởng của cây, kéo dài thời gian nảy mầm, đồng thời làm giảm khả năng hấp thụ các chất dinh dưỡng một cách đáng kể.






​Nguyên tố vi lượng:

Khi hàm lượng kali(K) và phốt pho (P) trong đất thấp thì cần thiết phải bón phân vi lượng. Khoai tây mẫn cảm với sự thiếu hụt mangan (Mn) và cũng mẫn cảm với sự thiếu hụt kẽm (Zn). Tất cả các chất trên đều được tổng hợp trong dinh dưỡng pha dung dịch thủy canh dạng bột TC-Mobi với hàm lượng chính xác đến từng vi lượng.​
*Nhiệt độ*

Khoai tây là loại cây trồng ưa khí hậu ôn hòa. Khả năng chịu nhiệt và chịu rét đều không cao. Các thời kỳ sinh trưởng khác nhau, yêu cầu đối với nhiệt độ cũng thay đổi.

Nhiệt độ thích hợp cho hạt nảy mầm từ 18-20 độ C. Thân lá sinh trưởng thuận lợi khi nhiệt độ khoảng 21-22 độ C, nhiệt độ cho thân củ phát triển từ 17-20 độ C, tốt nhất là 16-18 độ C. Nhiệt độ cao quá thì quá trình tạo củ gặp khó khăn.

Khi nhiệt độ không khí trên 25 độ C sẽ xảy ra hiện tượng vống của các loại thân, vống vươn dài, thân củ vươn dài thành hình ô van.

Trong điều kiện nhiệt độ cao, khô hạn, ánh sáng mạnh, khoai tây có hiện tượng sinh trưởng lần 2. Điều đó có nghĩa là trên củ mới mọc thêm một củ nhỏ hoặc mầm cây, và trên củ xuất hiện nhiều mắt, trong sản xuất cần hạn chế hiện tượng này.

Thông qua biện pháp kỹ thuật như: Trồng đúng thời vụ, giữ ẩm thường xuyên và vun cho khoai tây...​




*Ánh sáng*

Khoai tây là cây ưa ánh sáng. Ánh sáng yếu và thiếu làm cho mầm vươn dài, mầm có màu trắng hoặc vàng úa. Ánh sáng không đầy đủ, cây sinh trưởng yếu, lá nhỏ, dẫn đến năng suất và chất lượng giảm.

Hầu hết các giống khoai tây đều yêu cầu thời gian chiếu sáng dài để phát triển thân lá và xúc tiến nở hoa. Một số giống yêu cầu ánh sáng ngắn để sinh trưởng, phát triển.

Khoai tây yêu cầu ánh sáng thay đổi theo thời kỳ sinh trưởng. Từ khi mọc đến hình thành tia củ (cây ra nụ) yêu cầu thời gian chiếu sáng dài. Thời kỳ hình thành củ và phát triển, khoai tây cần ánh sáng ngắn. Trong điều kiện ánh sáng dài, củ không hình thành. Nếu để ánh sáng chiếu trực tiếp lên củ, vỏ củ sẽ hình thành màu xanh. Củ có màu xanh sẽ làm giảm giá trị sản phẩm. Vì vậy, trong kỹ thuật chăm sóc cho khoai tây, biện pháp xới vun là rất quan trọng, không thể bỏ qua. Vun đất vào gốc cây, vừa tạo được bóng tối, lại vừa làm cho củ tránh được ánh sáng mặt trời.​
*Nước*

Khoai tây xuất xứ ở vùng ẩm ướt, hệ rễ ăn nông, diện tích lá lớn, năng suất cao, vì vậy khoai tây cần nước tỏng thời gian sinh trưởng. Nhưng do hệ rễ yếu, khoai tây không chịu ngập úng, cũng không chịu hạn.

Thiếu nước khi trồng cây mọc chậm, thừa nước ở thời kỳ cuối sẽ gây khó khăn cho công việc thu hoạch. Thiếu nước ở thời kỳ hình thành tia củ sẽ ảnh hưởng tới kích cỡ và khối lượng củ.

Thiếu nước còn làm cho vỏ củ xù xì, hình thành những u nhỏ trên củ và sinh trưởng lần 2. Vì vậy, duy trì độ ẩm đất là biện pháp kỹ thuật rất cơ bản trong kỹ thuật trồng khoai tây.

Nhìn chung độ ẩm đất từ 70-80% sẽ thỏa mãn được nhu cầu của khoai tây đối với nước trong suốt thời kỳ sinh trưởng. Trước khi thu hoạch 2-3 tuần ruộng khô ráo sẽ thuận tiện cho công việc thu hoạch, vận chuyển và bảo quản. Độ ẩm không khí cao khoai tây dễ bị bệnh hại ví dụ như bệnh mốc sương.
Trích dẫn nguồn: https://dophyvn.com/products/mua-ba...i-dinh-duong-trong-rau-sach-thuy-canh-tai-nha​


----------

